# lets play, name that algae



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Tank has been up and running for 4 months. You can see FTS at 'Discus Eden' 75G - journal

Anyone know what algae I have?
Is it more than one?
There is definitely some green spot on the glass.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Check this site out, it may help.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------

